# Any british females living in Alex



## loulabelle (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi, Just registered on this site. I am a female british national married to an egyptian living in Alex. Anyone fancy a chat that would be nice.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

loulabelle said:


> Hi, Just registered on this site. I am a female british national married to an egyptian living in Alex. Anyone fancy a chat that would be nice.


Shendra is from Alex


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

loulabelle said:


> Hi, Just registered on this site. I am a female british national married to an egyptian living in Alex. Anyone fancy a chat that would be nice.


Hey there lou,

As Mr Horus pointed out I am from Alex's, I'm also British! As well as I live with an Egyptian man and have a 8month old son! I'm here if you need a natter etc!

Where in Alex's are you based? how long you been here? I been here nearly 6 years now.


----------



## loulabelle (Dec 21, 2010)

SHendra said:


> Hey there lou,
> 
> As Mr Horus pointed out I am from Alex's, I'm also British! As well as I live with an Egyptian man and have a 8month old son! I'm here if you need a natter etc!
> 
> Where in Alex's are you based? how long you been here? I been here nearly 6 years now.


Hi Shendra,
Thanks for replying. I'm new to this site, who is Mr Horus? is he someone who manages the site? Anyway, I have been coming here for 30 years on and off, and have been here for one month and am staying for 3 months this time. We live in Ibrahimai. I have 2 grown up sons who live in the UK, Where do you live in Alex? Where in the UK are you from? So many questions I know but glad you responded :clap2:


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

loulabelle said:


> Hi Shendra,
> Thanks for replying. I'm new to this site, who is Mr Horus? is he someone who manages the site? Anyway, I have been coming here for 30 years on and off, and have been here for one month and am staying for 3 months this time. We live in Ibrahimai. I have 2 grown up sons who live in the UK, Where do you live in Alex? Where in the UK are you from? So many questions I know but glad you responded :clap2:


Hi loulabelle don't live in Alex my self but ! My husband just loves it there bought a shack in Alex but his mother seems to have taken it over for the moment. So at some point we may get there if so will tell you my self been in Cairo over20 yrs with hubby
Have most of your visits been holidays ?


----------



## loulabelle (Dec 21, 2010)

bat said:


> Hi loulabelle don't live in Alex my self but ! My husband just loves it there bought a shack in Alex but his mother seems to have taken it over for the moment. So at some point we may get there if so will tell you my self been in Cairo over20 yrs with hubby
> Have most of your visits been holidays ?


Ok how have u found living in Cairo? Which part of Alex is yr apartment? If you make it here drop me a line no probs. All the best. Lou.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

loulabelle said:


> Hi Shendra,
> Thanks for replying. I'm new to this site, who is Mr Horus? is he someone who manages the site? Anyway, I have been coming here for 30 years on and off, and have been here for one month and am staying for 3 months this time. We live in Ibrahimai. I have 2 grown up sons who live in the UK, Where do you live in Alex? Where in the UK are you from? So many questions I know but glad you responded :clap2:


My family from Cornwall in UK. But I was living for a fair few years in Northamptonshire. I'm in Roushdy here. 

As for who is Mr Horus I was referring to a poster before I posted! lol


----------



## loulabelle (Dec 21, 2010)

SHendra said:


> My family from Cornwall in UK. But I was living for a fair few years in Northamptonshire. I'm in Roushdy here.
> 
> As for who is Mr Horus I was referring to a poster before I posted! lol


Really Roushdy? I was there yesterday at the british consulate getting some paperwork done. A lovely area. I visited Deeb Mall i think it's called but wasn't open as went at 10.30 am. hope to visit it some other time. some nice shops in the area. have been to ibrahimia?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> My family from Cornwall in UK. But I was living for a fair few years in Northamptonshire. I'm in Roushdy here.
> 
> As for who is Mr Horus I was referring to a poster before I posted! lol




small world... I lived in Northants for 30plus years


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

loulabelle said:


> Really Roushdy? I was there yesterday at the british consulate getting some paperwork done. A lovely area. I visited Deeb Mall i think it's called but wasn't open as went at 10.30 am. hope to visit it some other time. some nice shops in the area. have been to ibrahimia?


Yes Deeb Mall I like! But it seams to be a sleeping mall in the mornings! Seams most places are open after 1ish or a little later on Fridays. Far as malls goes in Alex's I actually like that Mall! As it isn't to glossy if that makes sense and reasonable prices for stuff to. I often go down just to wonder around there, it has a nice coffee shop at the top. Where all the other malls you pay through your teeth just to have a drink!

As for your area I just had to google it as I couldn't place it in my head. I don't know that area it seams. I know the areas just pass it though the old downtown areas. Again another part I actually like! Was in Mansheya (however spelt) 2 days ago getting somethings for my lad. Found a cute shop full of xmas goodies to! Which I wish I found 5 years ago! 

Where were you in UK?

@Maiden where about's were you?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I lived in Corby as a child and then the various villages, Barnwell, Laxton, Gretton Rushton


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Hehe I had a feeling you would say Corby! I lived in Kettering and my grandparents (motherside) were in Corby. So spent alot of my childhood summer holidays in Corby and walking to the pool alot. Before they changed the centre of the town and moved the market (by filling in those water pool things).


----------



## loulabelle (Dec 21, 2010)

I've heard of Corby, Northants but never been. I lived in Surrey then moved to London when I got married. How are you enjoying living in Egypt? Are you in Cairo?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> Hehe I had a feeling you would say Corby! I lived in Kettering and my grandparents (motherside) were in Corby. So spent alot of my childhood summer holidays in Corby and walking to the pool alot. Before they changed the centre of the town and moved the market (by filling in those water pool things).




Yes my father brought us to Corby in the 60s and I have to say I loved growing up there.. it was a great town with very strong community ties. I remember the old market in the original market square which was a huge market in its day
My last home in England was in the village of Rushton and my daughter got married there in the local church right opposite our home. I moved back to Scotland then France, Egypt, France Scotland, Egypt and of course now looking to settle in Spain.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

loulabelle said:


> I've heard of Corby, Northants but never been. I lived in Surrey then moved to London when I got married. How are you enjoying living in Egypt? Are you in Cairo?



Hi

I am currently in Spain but will return to Cairo at the end of the month which fingers crossed will only be for a month or 6 weeks at most,


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently in Spain but will return to Cairo at the end of the month which fingers crossed will only be for a month or 6 weeks at most,


loulabelle, sounds like you may be thinking of cairo if you have been coming for 30 yrs do you LOVE egypt or are you conected to egypt somehow
anyway cairo is very interesting its watching a film whilst being in it.
love it or hate it it keeps you interested


----------



## loulabelle (Dec 21, 2010)

Maiden Scotland, Hi, Yes I do love Alex, we have a flat here and now the kids have flown the nest are spending some time here but will return to the UK in a couple of months. Seems we chose the right time to come, some really bad weather in the UK I hear. I dont care for Cairo, have only been there a few times to do the sites etc I really love Marsa Matrouh. Have u been? We went last week when there was a mini tsunami in the town, very frightening I must say but beautiful. Dont think it's really a place to be in the winter though, seems we were the only tourists!! Like anywhere Egypt has its drawbacks but on the whole its a fun place to be. My husband is Egyptian and we have his family close by too. What's your take on Egypt? Nice chatting to you btw.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

loulabelle said:


> Maiden Scotland, Hi, Yes I do love Alex, we have a flat here and now the kids have flown the nest are spending some time here but will return to the UK in a couple of months. Seems we chose the right time to come, some really bad weather in the UK I hear. I dont care for Cairo, have only been there a few times to do the sites etc I really love Marsa Matrouh. Have u been? We went last week when there was a mini tsunami in the town, very frightening I must say but beautiful. Dont think it's really a place to be in the winter though, seems we were the only tourists!! Like anywhere Egypt has its drawbacks but on the whole its a fun place to be. My husband is Egyptian and we have his family close by too. What's your take on Egypt? Nice chatting to you btw.




When I first arrived in Egypt I was very taken with it thinking how friendly everyone seemed to be...I must have spent my first years salary listening to and helping out all the sob stories I heard.
I now just tolerate the place because it is my place of work and I earn good money. I am only in Cairo for another few weeks and I can honestly say I will not miss it one bit.
I am sure living here as a single blonde women is different from being here as a couple.

Maiden


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> When I first arrived in Egypt I was very taken with it thinking how friendly everyone seemed to be...I must have spent my first years salary listening to and helping out all the sob stories I heard.
> I now just tolerate the place because it is my place of work and I earn good money. I am only in Cairo for another few weeks and I can honestly say I will not miss it one bit.
> I am sure living here as a single blonde women is different from being here as a couple.
> 
> Maiden


Unless your out all time with hubby your fair game, being blond makes no difference I've been all colours, and age no problem either.
Living here is different then being a tourist , but still very interesting, of course having money helps of course . Living can be expensive.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Unless your out all time with hubby your fair game, being blond makes no difference I've been all colours, and age no problem either.
> Living here is different then being a tourist , but still very interesting, of course having money helps of course . Living can be expensive.




Well I am not a tourist I have lived in Egypt for many many years.. yes it is expensive and it makes me laugh the tourists that come on this page and try to tell us that Egypt is cheap... then say well it is cheap if you eat live like a local, what they really mean is eat like one of the lower income people... I don´t eat **** in the uk so why would I lower my standards here?

I am very paled skin... I have had waiters give me the customary book mark and say welcome to Egypt... lol no one believes I live here


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well I am not a tourist I have lived in Egypt for many many years.. yes it is expensive and it makes me laugh the tourists that come on this page and try to tell us that Egypt is cheap... then say well it is cheap if you eat live like a local, what they really mean is eat like one of the lower income people... I don´t eat **** in the uk so why would I lower my standards here?
> 
> I am very paled skin... I have had waiters give me the customary book mark and say welcome to Egypt... lol no one believes I live here


I think they think it's cheap as they don't pay electricity, doc, buy goods clothes etc, foreigners can spot other tourists or foreigners who live here . But I think unless you are married to an Egyptian and live here on a local ( not expat salary) you may never get into there mind set.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> I think they think it's cheap as they don't pay electricity, doc, buy goods clothes etc, foreigners can spot other tourists or foreigners who live here . But I think unless you are married to an Egyptian and live here on a local ( not expat salary) you may never get into there mind set.




Good food is expensive here.
I think I would slit my wrists if I had to live in Egypt on a local salary.. in fact no think about it.. I would


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Good food is expensive here.
> I think I would slit my wrists if I had to live in Egypt on a local salary.. in fact no think about it.. I would


But without expat salary would you be here? And by good food I think all fruit and veg same depends on were you buy. Price differs from place to place and many expats pay through the nose because, they can. They also pay top whack for rent, cleaners, plumbers etc, Evan though many don't think so
But yes how the poorer paid manage I have no idea.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> But without expat salary would you be here? And by good food I think all fruit and veg same depends on were you buy. Price differs from place to place and many expats pay through the nose because, they can. They also pay top whack for rent, cleaners, plumbers etc, Evan though many don't think so
> But yes how the poorer paid manage I have no idea.




I am on an expat salary... I have NO bills... other than what I pay to entertain myself and that costs me a fortune.. my choice I know but in reality there is very little to do in Cairo other than eat and drink... and I dont drink other than the odd glass of wine with dinner.

No I would not live in Egypt unless I was getting megga bucks...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am on an expat salary... I have NO bills... other than what I pay to entertain myself and that costs me a fortune.. my choice I know but in reality there is very little to do in Cairo other than eat and drink... and I dont drink other than the odd glass of wine with dinner.
> 
> No I would not live in Egypt unless I was getting megga bucks...


Of course, goes with out saying for most expats. Yes eating out big feature of Egypt but cinema has come on in leaps and bounds over last 20 yrs there are things but everything costs. But as I said still have school age child so school etc means I'm in most nights.sun sea and sand, had enough of that give me green fields woods anytime .


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

@Lou

As it turns out I do know your end of the City! I just didn't realise it's where my sis-in-law drags me to go walking forever and ever (It's like going shopping with a Magpie!) Was in the mall area yesturday with her before we got the rest of my Xmas shopping from the Fathalla behind it!


----------



## loulabelle (Dec 21, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> When I first arrived in Egypt I was very taken with it thinking how friendly everyone seemed to be...I must have spent my first years salary listening to and helping out all the sob stories I heard.
> I now just tolerate the place because it is my place of work and I earn good money. I am only in Cairo for another few weeks and I can honestly say I will not miss it one bit.
> I am sure living here as a single blonde women is different from being here as a couple.
> 
> Maiden


Yes you are quite right. I too lived in for one year in 1990when the kids were small and had no end of probs with men and women....anyway you learn to tolerate the stares and talking behind your back....i wear jilbabs and being a muslim a hijab which makes me stand out even more beause of i am fair skinned......ah well life goes on i still love it here.


----------

